# #1 fan



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2011)

#1 Fan by Trever1t, on Flickr


								0.4 							 										 				Aperture 								f/2.2 							 										 				Focal Length 								50 mm 							 													 				ISO Speed 				200
Surprising how short the DOF is. Shot from tripod ~2.5' from subject, remote release. 

Curves lightly adjusted cs5.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2011)

ok you can laugh if you like. :waiting:


----------



## Frequency (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I liked that fading texture and metal+ fabric combination very much; no laughing stuff at all

Regards


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the color and detail/textures myself


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

nicely done.... color and contrast looks good.


----------



## ethan09 (Jan 27, 2011)

i dun think it looks funny.. it looks really nice :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks! I was bored and just playing around in my home.


----------

